# E3: Who won?



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 15, 2010)

We might as well ask the question

Who has "won" E3 2010


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think Nintendo won because of all the new games the 3DS and stuff.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2010)

You know who , the others did not stay a chance


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think this should be a portal poll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nintendo sooo won.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo hands down..Game after game after game...and 3ds.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Devin (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo.


----------



## exangel (Jun 15, 2010)

A little premature for this poll, eh?

edit: crap, i totally missed the sony event.  i misread the time for my locale


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 15, 2010)

Who voted Sony??


----------



## Devin (Jun 15, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Who voted Sony??



Raises Hand!


----------



## NatureMade (Jun 15, 2010)

no doubt, Nintendo. I would've voted Microsoft before Sony if anything.

But yeah, Nintendo brought back at LEAST 5 classic franchises, introduced a new system, Brought back the Master Sword, AND had some time for a few kiddie games! They absolutely wrecked the stage with their A-game, and I have never been happier to be a Nintendo Fanatic


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 15, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> A little premature for this poll, eh?


this...theres still 2 days left if you were asking who won day 1 then I'd say Nintendo but there might be more surprises still.


----------



## joybeba6679 (Jun 15, 2010)

Its really simple, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Nintendo 3DS with a new Kid Icarus, Ability to watch movies that are in 3D on the 3DS in 3D, New kirby (strange tho). What else??? Simple for this, Nintendo won E3. There is nothing and I mean nothing that sony and MS combined showed that can rival that.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 15, 2010)

NatureMade said:
			
		

> no doubt, Nintendo. I would've voted Microsoft before Sony if anything.
> 
> But yeah, Nintendo brought back at LEAST 5 classic franchises, introduced a new system, Brought back the Master Sword, AND had some time for a few kiddie games! They absolutely wrecked the stage with their A-game, and I have never been happier to be a Nintendo Fanatic


Exactly how I feel.

The 3DS gameplay is amazing! The 3D effects will hopefully be stunning.


----------



## Makar (Jun 15, 2010)

it says 2 people voted Microsoft and 2 people voted Sony.

For you 4 people, please explain why in the world you thought they were better than Nintendo on E3


----------



## Thoob (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm a PlayStation fanboy, and even I voted Nintendo. So many big series _and_ a brand new system, I don't think the others have topped that. Although Kevin Butler did make my day!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




all they need to do is copy and they are golden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 jk


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo obviously.
IMO:
Nintendo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ubisoft>>>>>>>Microsoft>EA>Sony.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 15, 2010)

[Excessive Sarcasm]Do you really need to ask? It was all Sony this year![/Excessive Sarcasm]

NINTENDO has won the E3, hands down. Must you really, really, REALLY ASK?!


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo OWNS Microsoft - Sony.

3DS is pure awesome.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 15, 2010)

Dead or Alive for 3DS, you tell me who won


----------



## jan777 (Jun 15, 2010)

The 3DS alone kicked everyone's ass.


----------



## neveras (Jun 15, 2010)

I currently have NO opinion on the 3ds. They TALKED about what it did, and showed a really nice looking DS Game... but that's -it-.
It's not something you can show off and translate over a screen, there's nothing THERE to be impressed with. I'm not saying it's bad, I'm just saying until it's in some hands and some opinions are out, I don't see the reason for a massive blowjob party.


----------



## Devin (Jun 15, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Sora1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just kidding.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Do you know what we need? A Nintendo 3DS smilie.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 15, 2010)

This is a nintendo based site.. What do you expect the poll to lean to..xD.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jun 15, 2010)

This is such a biased forum.. I'll go for EA because of Hot Pursuit 3. Loved HP2 on the PS2.


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo hands down even with the wireless glitches.


----------



## granville (Jun 16, 2010)

neveras said:
			
		

> I currently have NO opinion on the 3ds. They TALKED about what it did, and showed a really nice looking DS Game... but that's -it-.
> It's not something you can show off and translate over a screen, there's nothing THERE to be impressed with. I'm not saying it's bad, I'm just saying until it's in some hands and some opinions are out, I don't see the reason for a massive blowjob party.


If you think the new Kid Icarus looks like just a really nice looking DS game, get your freaking eyes checked dude. As for the rest, they wanted people to test the games themselves as opposed to showing them fullscreen where the 3D effect would be squandered. Already, there's a huge library of games announced for the system, some of which include-

Paper Mario
Star Fox
Final Fantasy (no word on what this will be)
Kingdom Hearts (screens dictate that it looks better than the PS2 games)
Metal Gear Solid
Mario Kart 3DS
Super Street Fighter 4 3D edition
Resident Evil Revelations

There are way too many to list here and keep it short- http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127056

On topic- Nintendo owned everyone's asses. It was absolutely incredible. Even the little old DS has Golden Sun to look forward to. Wii has Zelda, new DKC, new Kirby, Epic Mickey, etc. No contest at all, epic ownage of massive proportion. All we need now is to learn a few more exclusive details about 3DS- price, battery life, and release date. Best E3 showing ever i'd say, and they even started off bad with wireless problems!


----------



## murkurie (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo of course, the 3DS and all of those 1st party games stole the show, haven't heard anything about the sony one except for twisted metal


----------



## DCG (Jun 16, 2010)

definately nintendo, the only ones to show something "realy" new


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 16, 2010)

I love the poll!! 70 out of 77 votes towards Nintendo lol


Overall though Nintendo did own everyone though. Playstation has Move, which is pretty much a clone of the Wii remote. Xbox has Kinect, which is ok. Then Nintendo has a hand held console that has AMAZING graphics, amazing games announced, and 3D. They also had the games that are coming out for Wii and DS.


----------



## exangel (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm still not voting in this poll because I will actually admit that I did not watch any of Microsoft's keynote and only about 20 minutes total of Sony's.  I find it hard to believe all of the people out of the 70/77 votes for Nintendo actually watched all three keynotes.
Most of the information about the 3DS that's out there is from information beyond the keynote.  They only had like 6 suggested titles during the keynote out of all of the participating publishers due to time constraints.  Therefore I agree with neveras:



			
				neveras said:
			
		

> I currently have NO opinion on the 3ds. *They TALKED about what it did, and showed a really nice looking DS Game... but that's -it-.
> It's not something you can show off and translate over a screen, there's nothing THERE to be impressed with. I'm not saying it's bad, I'm just saying until it's in some hands and some opinions are out, I don't see the reason for a massive blowjob party.*


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo smoked the others. This is just like my kid days whenever I see a new game console out, I try my best to get it (just like the NDS).


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 16, 2010)

Btw Ubisoft pissed me off with their refusal to reveal BG&E 2, and in the end when they were about to give their final announcement, giving me hope, they crush it all with Michael Jackson. smh


----------



## Midna (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo stole the wholes show.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo won with the 3DS, amazing game lineup, and hot chicks


----------



## Beats (Jun 16, 2010)

I would say Sony with Portal 2 and Steam on the PS3, but Ninty tops the cake.


----------



## NDStemp (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm sure more people would be fascinated by 3D without glasses. :]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're working on one over here










 (work in progress)


----------



## personager (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo. By a long, long margin


----------



## redact (Jun 16, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe all of the people out of the 70/77 votes for Nintendo actually watched all three keynotes.


went without sleep for two nights in a row to watch e3 from over here in aussie land (still haven't slept yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
and i'm not even a hardcore gamer so i'd say you're wrong there ;p


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, I first thought a mod altered the poll votes


----------



## exangel (Jun 16, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> exangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you can speak for all other 69 people?  you missed the point


----------



## Range-TE (Jun 16, 2010)

Ninty, Totally!

even Sony's precious Solid Snake is on 3DS now, 3DS stole the show IMO.
and the big name games on Wii like DKCR, Metroid, Kirby, Sonic, Mario.
and on DS too like Golden Sun, Sonic, DQ, Mario vs DK etc.

i saw all live streams aside from Sony cause i was still watching ninty's E3 network extras.
Kinect and Move's reveal just got beaten by 3DS's


----------



## redact (Jun 16, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read the whole post next time please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



obviously if this forum is a *gaming* forum and i am just a casual gamer then the majority of other forum members would have done similar, if not more extreme (watching live and re-watching stream again later, etc) then i did...


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 16, 2010)

Can anyone saying that the only reason that Nintendo are winning is because this is a Nintendocentric forum find any polls on multi-platform sites where anyone other than Nintendo won?

Current GameFaqs standings:

Nintendo - 50.8% 
Sony - 16.44%  
Microsoft - 14.75% 
They were all failures -10.77% 
All three were great - 7.25% 

Current IGN forum poll standings

Nintendo - 204 votes 
Sony - 75 votes
Microsoft - 25 votes


----------



## Langin (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo, I am playing 11 years video games and YES I definitely agree with this!


----------



## exangel (Jun 16, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> exangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look, in all honesty, I don't disagree that Nintendo did the best keynote.  They had the most new, interesting material to present.

What I posted _at the time I posted it_ was based on the very unlikely assumption that everyone voting had seen all three keynotes entirely.

I *did* read your whole post, and you still can't speak for everyone who had voted.  Do you honestly think that because you saw them all entirely it's more likely that everyone else who voted did?  It has nothing to do with whether or not you are hardcore.  Interest in gaming news doesn't make you a bigger or smaller or hardcore or casual _gamer_.

That all said, this poll began before most people had the opportunity to review the Sony keynote, because it had just barely finished live streaming.

I'm not a big fan of praise where it's not due, and in this situation Nintendo does deserve praise.  But I am also not a fan of the promotion of praise under the guise of fair comparison.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo won for me, they just kept on upping the game with surprise after surprise.  They hardly talked about sales and figures, they just let their hard work do the talking.  They pretty much got that E3 is something that the gamers pay attention to while the mainstream press would just mention it in a little article.

Nintendo showed that they knew the weeknesses of the Wii and adapted their games to suit it in ways only Nintendo can.

Microsoft...oh man what the hell?  Showing lots of Kinect stuff and expecting people would be impressed when hardly anyone seemed mildly interested with their "Wii but even more on rails" games, really not what they promised last year.  Last year their Milo thing was very impressive making you think that it could be used extremely well in RPGs and adventure games but this year all that it seemed to be used for is some EyePets style title.

Those exclusive games didn't really make me glad that I got a 360, sequels to games that either didn't need sequels, already had too many sequels or were on the way too soon after previous games.

I thought the Sony one was pretty good, Sorcery looks like a Zelda beater and I think they handled the casual side as well as the gamers games side.  They gave a lot of respect to the people who have supported their console for a long time as well as show that they are doing a Nintendo and looking to grab those who don't play games that often.  Unlike Nintendo & Microsoft, their motion control device actually looked like it worked and I love the little digs at Microsoft buttonless device.  At the same time as touting their motion control they still assured that most of their "core" games that they developed for the Move will still be made for the controller too which for me shows respect.

Unlike Microsoft, their exclusive games were ones to care about.  Some nice surprises & deals that would make MS fanboys mad.

Still Nintendo games appeal to me more than Sony, these are the games that I played on NES, SNES, N64, GBA & Gamecube are coming back to the centre of Nintendo's formats like they did back then and in some cases with new ideas.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 16, 2010)

I watched all three-I even went to work late and then left early to watch sony's keynote-Nintendo Won hands down this year. Welcom Back Ninty.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with most, Nintendo's conference was te best. If they had announced a StarFox Wii game it very well may have been one of the best E3 conferences of all time


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo.
Microsoft was very disappointing. I actually liked the XBOX back then... but this? Kinectimals? WHAT!?!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo all the way!!!


----------



## Elritha (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo was better this year. The last few years I've been pretty disappointed by their showing at E3. This year was an exception. A huge variety of titles on display and news of the 3DS was awesome.

Just slightly disappointed they didn't show more of the 3DS and give a more conclusive launch date.


----------



## daknight (Jun 16, 2010)

I go with Nintendo myself (and I watch and read about all three). I wish they had shown more footage of 3DS games (even though we couldn't appreciate the 3D effect, we could appreciated the graphics and how the games looked). All that was left in my opinion of game announcement where RPG for Wii itself. They announce platform games, Adventure, FPS, sport games and RPG for DS. A showing of 'The Last Story' or Xenoblade would had made this one THE nintendo e3 conference for me!


----------



## amptor (Jun 16, 2010)

The new Wii games are nothing short of awesome (well, idc for the kirby game)

3DS was expected and the show was great even though of course we can't see the 3D yet.  The system itself is so pretty but I hope they don't scrap that pretty blue idea..if they do I'll wait til they release it in that color.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo for having best games and a fantastic line-up for the 3DS (Saints Row as a launch title? Nice!)


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 16, 2010)

Microsoft	 [ 4 ]	 [2.41%]
EA	 [ 1 ]	 [0.60%]
Ubisoft	 [ 1 ]	 [0.60%]
Nintendo	 [ 154 ]	 [92.77%]
Sony	 [ 6 ]	 [3.61%]

Lol i love these results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess... Nintendo won xD
92% of the votes o.o

Sony, on the 2nd place...
Has 3%
That's only a small difference of 89% ^^ they almost won (lol)
(and for the rest in percents)
Microsoft: 2,4%
Sony: 3,6%
Ea: 0,6%
Ubisoft: 0,6%
Nintendo: 92,7%

lol
Edit: I won't be updating this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since Nintendo is winning even more now (?) (o.o)


----------

